# Advice - DVC or HGVC?



## krmlaw (Jun 8, 2011)

OK .. planning our annual trip to Disney for 2012. Looking at October again. 

I can grab units at HGVC International Drive or Sea world for as little as 9 points for 2/3 bedrooms for the weeks I need. 

We havent stayed either place. 

LO will be 3.5. 

We are staying at AKV this October, and have stayed at WLV last year. 

Im trying to decide if we should go "non" disney for the week, or stay off property. 

And I cant decide ... 

We rent a car either way, so disney traspo isnt a huge deal, but i do like the bag service. 

We have stayed off property before, but i just dont know if its the same ...

what do you guys think?

would you grab one of the HGVC or low TPU or "spend" the 25 for DVC?


----------



## littlestar (Jun 8, 2011)

I love Hilton.  If you've already stayed at DVC a few times, I think I'd go for a HGVC (especially if you can grab a big unit).  Just remember Hilton is 1 in 4.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 8, 2011)

We own DVC.  I think the real advantage to DVC is at the walkable resorts: BWV, BCV and BLT.  We stay at BWV every year and finally realized it was ridicuolous to get a rental car when we used it so seldomly.

Of course, October is tough for both BWV and BCV due to the food and wine fesitival.  And BLT is just starting to show up as an exchange, so remains a bit of a gamble.   -- Suzanne


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2011)

Depends on what you want, and how flush you are with trading power points.  If you need to conserve them, this is a nice savings, and those resorts are lovely.  If you have more than you know what to do with, spend 'em.

Right now, I am a little "over-supplied" with timeshare assets vs. my available vacation time, so I'd probably lean that direction.  On the other hand, if your dates are firm, and you *know* you are going, you could also secure these now, get the cancel protection, and cancel them if something you'd rather have comes through later.


----------



## elaine (Jun 8, 2011)

I have stayed at almost all DVCs and HGVC-SW several times. If you are solely going to WDW and you have tons of points, wait for DVC. If you will be going to SW, then HGVC-SW makes sense as it is so convenient. HGVC is a larger unit than DVC. We just took HGVC for 2012 b/c we are going to Legoland 1 day and Univ. 1-2 days, so onsite was not as important to us and HGVC-SW was sitting online for next Easter. FWIW, we will only consider Houses of Summer Bay, Bonnet Creek, HGVC and Marriotts if DVC is not available for Orlando.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a Disneyphile and HGVC units are actually nicer than DVC unless you don't have a car.  Free internet too.   Of course if Bonnet Creek is available then that would be my first choice over HGVC.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 18, 2011)

We prefer the HGVC at International Drive. Large units. Good quality. Saw them last week only for 5 TPU's this December. Great bargains.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 18, 2011)

We stayed at AKV last month for the first time, and it's now my all time favorite Orlando resort.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is second, and VWL or BCV would probably be tied for third.  We haven't stayed at a HGVC yet, but from everything I've read and researched on them, they sound on par with Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the Marriotts.  I don't think you could go wrong with ANY of those.

But if it were me, I would probably do either AKV (if you like it as much as we did, after your upcoming stay) or BCV (because you haven't stayed there yet) or possibly BLT (because it's so close to MK - presumably your daughter's favorite park?).

If you have a spare deposit, you could always book one of the HGVCs and get vacation protection, then set up an ongoing search for the DVC units you want.  If you get a hit (which is pretty likely, this far out), just cancel your HGVC.  If you don't, you're "stuck" with an awesome backup resort.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 18, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We stayed at AKV........., and it's now my all time favorite Orlando resort.  .



Me too!


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 21, 2011)

i might just put in a search and wait for a hit - honestly, i dont think there is anything like staying at disney ... it sounds stupid, but it feels more magical ... haha im such a little kid!

but i do like the idea of inexpensive TPUs at HGVCs ... 

maybe when we are there this october for our AKV trip we can check out the HGVCs. 

is BCV nice too, i heard the villas are FAR from the main pool? and BLT? anyone stay there yet?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> i might just put in a search and wait for a hit - honestly, i dont think there is anything like staying at disney ... it sounds stupid, but it feels more magical ... haha im such a little kid!
> 
> but i do like the idea of inexpensive TPUs at HGVCs ...
> 
> ...



The pool is not far from the villas at the Beach Club, it's just a huge pool area and the big slide is on the Beach Club end, the shallow beach area is closer to the Yacht Club. 

BLT-my 10 yr old loved the place, pool area is rather small imho. We were there in January and it was warm enough for the boys to go swimming. On the Alex/Matthew(15/10 yrs old) Slide rating scale, it's not as fun as the ones at BWV or BCV, but better than the one at VWL. 

I liked the location, were able to do an adult dinner at the Cali Grill and the boys had pizza in the room. Also Chef Mickey's is at the Contemp. Plus I think the Wave is a hidden gem. 

The funny thing about BLT it's locked up like Ft. Knox. You have to use your room key to open the doors to use the walkway over to the Contemporary get in the ground floor doors. 

Now as exchangers, I don't know if you can use the lounge on the top, but you have to go down to the ground floor, show the CM all your room keys and then they will unlock the elevator so you can go up. We were there MLK weekend and went up a couple of times to watch Wishes. Huge deck to watch, though wall is kind of high for small kids to see. Wishes music is piped in.

Took us about 8-10 minutes to walk over to the MK.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 21, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> The pool is not far from the villas at the Beach Club, it's just a huge pool area and the big slide is on the Beach Club end, the shallow beach area is closer to the Yacht Club.
> 
> BLT-my 10 yr old loved the place, pool area is rather small imho. We were there in January and it was warm enough for the boys to go swimming. On the Alex/Matthew(15/10 yrs old) Slide rating scale, it's not as fun as the ones at BWV or BCV, but better than the one at VWL.
> 
> ...



We stayed at BLT last month, I believe that the lounge is only for DVC members staying on points.  When I went up there I had to go to the lobby and show them my DVC member card, then I was escorted over to the elevator that went to the lounge.

There are TONS of places to see the fireworks from BLT, so even if you can't get to the lounge or don't have a MK view you can still see wishes.  We technically had a "lake" view - and while we could see the lake ahead of us and to the right, just to the left was Space Mountain and Cinderalla's Castle in the distance.  We watched wishes several times form our room while sitting on our couch    You can also turn on the tv, I think channel 21 is where they pipe in the sound from Wishes.

Chris


----------



## cindi (Jun 21, 2011)

logan115 said:


> We stayed at BLT last month, I believe that the lounge is only for DVC members staying on points.  When I went up there I had to go to the lobby and show them my DVC member card, then I was escorted over to the elevator that went to the lounge.
> 
> Chris



So you can use it if you show your DVC membership card only? You don't have to be staying on site?


----------



## cindi (Jun 21, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> The pool is not far from the villas at the Beach Club, it's just a huge pool area and the big slide is on the Beach Club end, the shallow beach area is closer to the Yacht Club.
> 
> BLT-my 10 yr old loved the place, pool area is rather small imho. We were there in January and it was warm enough for the boys to go swimming. On the Alex/Matthew(15/10 yrs old) Slide rating scale, it's not as fun as the ones at BWV or BCV, but better than the one at VWL.
> 
> ...



I thought that whole thing was kinda odd, having to use a key just to get into the building and all.  Wonder what you would do if you were having someone stop by to visit? Have to stand outside and wait for them? I have never actually had anyone stop by, but just occured to me when I thought about it.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 21, 2011)

cindi said:


> So you can use it if you show your DVC membership card only? You don't have to be staying on site?



No, you have to be staying at BLT on points.  I've heard that people staying at BLT using someone else's points were also able to get up there, but I don't have first-hand experience with that.

Chris


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 21, 2011)

*Wrong board?*

You may be posting this in the wrong forum. This being the Disney board you may get Disney biased responses. You may try this question on the HGVC board. 

Having stayed at both Disney and HGVC, I would strongly recommend HGVC International drive, over any Disney property. HGVC offers nicer units, larger units, closer to other attractions, close to Disney, great pools, great service. Plus, since you have a car, the transportation is not an issue.   

If you get the opportunity to stay at Bonnet Creek, I would take that over HGVC and over Disney. Bonnet Creek is my favorite Orlando area resort. 

-TJ


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> You may be posting this in the wrong forum. This being the Disney board you may get Disney biased responses. You may try this question on the HGVC board.
> 
> Having stayed at both Disney and HGVC, I would strongly recommend HGVC International drive, over any Disney property. HGVC offers nicer units, larger units, closer to other attractions, close to Disney, great pools, great service. Plus, since you have a car, the transportation is not an issue.
> 
> ...



I will add: HGVC has no $95 fee, and no $9.95 per day for internet.  Plus, the television stations are better.  You can actually watch something other than Disney and ESPN channels.  

I will admit we are staying at Old Key West in January again, though.  But our second week is Parc Soleil, not Disney.  I love Disney, but I love the Hiltons and Marriotts.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will add: HGVC has no $95 fee, and no $9.95 per day for internet.  Plus, the television stations are better.  You can actually watch something other than Disney and ESPN channels.
> .



Good point, and those "extra" charges add up. 

Also that overly excited girl/woman on the in-room Disney TV channel loop with the "must do" list is really, really annoying.   

-TJ


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2011)

logan115 said:


> We stayed at BLT last month, I believe that the lounge is only for DVC members staying on points.  When I went up there I had to go to the lobby and show them my DVC member card, then I was escorted over to the elevator that went to the lounge.
> 
> There are TONS of places to see the fireworks from BLT, so even if you can't get to the lounge or don't have a MK view you can still see wishes.  We technically had a "lake" view - and while we could see the lake ahead of us and to the right, just to the left was Space Mountain and Cinderalla's Castle in the distance.  We watched wishes several times form our room while sitting on our couch    You can also turn on the tv, I think channel 21 is where they pipe in the sound from Wishes.
> 
> Chris



Use the lounge when you go or else DVC will turn it over to the convention/wedding/planning group like they did with the Attic over at the Boardwalk.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 21, 2011)

cindi said:


> I thought that whole thing was kinda odd, having to use a key just to get into the building and all.  Wonder what you would do if you were having someone stop by to visit? Have to stand outside and wait for them? I have never actually had anyone stop by, but just occured to me when I thought about it.



I think the proximity to MK has something to do with it. I could see people walking over mid day to use the pool.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 22, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Use the lounge when you go or else DVC will turn it over to the convention/wedding/planning group like they did with the Attic over at the Boardwalk.



I did head up to the lounge a few times for an adult beverage    Wasn't up there for Wishes as we could see that for our room, but went up shortly after.

I agree with folks that have said there are nicer options in terms of places to stay over DVC, but for many (like us) we'll trade a larger and nicer room for the proximity to the parks and extra hours.  Others may have opposing views and that's ok - people value things differently and there's nothing wrong with that.

One of the nights we stayed at MK for Wishes, when we left there were huge lines for the buses and the monorail, and a ridiculous looking line for the ferry.  It was sooooooooo nice staying at BLT because we just took the walkway and were back at our resort in under 10 mins.  Granted, we won't stay at BLT all the time, nor do we stay until close every night, but having that kind of option to walk or boat back to the resort is worth having a smaller room to us.  Then again, we're a family of 4 so a 1BR is plenty big for us.

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 22, 2011)

logan115 said:


> I did head up to the lounge a few times for an adult beverage    Wasn't up there for Wishes as we could see that for our room, but went up shortly after.
> 
> I agree with folks that have said there are nicer options in terms of places to stay over DVC, but for many (like us) we'll trade a larger and nicer room for the proximity to the parks and extra hours.  Others may have opposing views and that's ok - people value things differently and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...



We'll stay at BLT again, but since I do the calling in to MS, I'll ask 1st for a BW view at BWV. Didn't think the point upgrade to MK view was really worth it at BLT. I'll do LV next time. 

Given the choice we'll stay on site, that's why we own DVC. Yeah the tables bug me, the villas are on the small size/and the layout of the villas is not the best compared to the other major chains(we've stayed in Marriotts/Westins/Wyndhams all over the US).

We don't watch much tv when we travel, I'll click on the local news for the weather forecast and perhaps watch a little CNBC before heading out. 

And I'll watch Casey in the DVC infomercial and roll my eyes at it. :hysterical: 

If I had younger children, staying on site would be a no brainer, we always head back to the resort at about 1-2pm to hit the pool or just relax.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 22, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> And I'll watch Casey in the DVC infomercial and roll my eyes at it. :hysterical:



Is that the annoying girl/woman's name? She is reason alone NOT to stay on Disney property. She literally gives me a headache.  

Again, I vote HGVC or Bonnet Creek. Although, be warned, Casey has invaded Bonnet Creek too.  

-TJ


----------



## ocdb8r (Jun 22, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Is that the annoying girl/woman's name? She is reason alone NOT to stay on Disney property. She literally gives me a headache.



I haven't stayed on-site in a couple of years...but could it STILL be Samantha Brown from the Travel Channel?  They've GOT to update that crap!

Can you guys speak to the pool situation at the various HGVC's?  Any have slides or lazy rivers?


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 22, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Also that overly excited girl/woman on the in-room Disney TV channel loop with the "must do" list is really, really annoying.



stacey is the "must do" girl.

casey is the "DVC" sales channel girl.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 22, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Good point, and those "extra" charges add up.
> 
> Also that overly excited girl/woman on the in-room Disney TV channel loop with the "must do" list is really, really annoying.
> 
> -TJ



Besides saving on those you'll find the Hilton much lager, more upscale and overall far better equipped than any DVC resort. But it isn't within the gates. For us, except for a rare change, that is a plus not a minus.  Certainly you'll save $$ at Hilton for better accommodations.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 23, 2011)

DVC offers a lot more advantages than just being "within the gates".  Whether those advantages are worth it or not is debatable, but it's more than just location.

1) It makes travel without a rental car very realistic (and free).  You can use Disney's Magical Express between the airport and the resort and the Disney transportation (which eclipses anything any of the non-DVC resorts offer) between the resort and the parks.  This can save $200+.

2) Transportation to the Magic Kingdom is far more convenient, as the buses drop you off right at the park rather than at the T&TC.  While I prefer to drive myself, Magic Kingdom is one exception.  Even if I have a rental car and free parking (and AAA parking), if I'm staying at a DVC property I usually take Disney transportation to MK.

3) You have to stay on site if you want the dining plan.  The dining plan is less and less of a deal.

4) You can charge everything in the parks to your room and have packages delivered to the resort.  This makes things more carefree.

5) For BCV and BWV, you can walk to Epcot (and HS, although it's a bit further).

6) AKV is completely unique.

7) If you're staying on site, parking is free at the parks.  This can save about $100/week.

8) If you're staying on site, you have access to Extra Magic Hours.

9) Disney magic.

I agree that the units aren't as nice or as big (other than OKW) and that it's somewhat more expensive ($95 fee plus the cost of 10-15 extra TPU, so typically anywhere from $200 to $500 more for most people), but many find it worthwhile.


----------



## tidefan (Jun 24, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Besides saving on those you'll find the Hilton much lager, more upscale and overall far better equipped than any DVC resort. But it isn't within the gates. For us, except for a rare change, that is a plus not a minus.  Certainly you'll save $$ at Hilton for better accommodations.


I may agree with you somewhat on the 1-Bdrms (I stayed in one a few years ago), but I recently stayed at HGVC Sea World for a night in a studio before moving to a week in an SSR Studio.  The SSR studio was better hands down.  I don't know if Sea World is an anomaly or not, but we felt that the Sea World studio was an much tighter fit than the SSR and that SSR was definitely the nicer layout and interior...


----------

